# Savage Model 12 FV



## Jim Scott (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone out there has any experience with the Savage Model 12 FV varmint rifle. I was thinking about purchasing one in .223 Remington and would appreciate any information about this particular rifle anybody could give me. Thanks very much.

Jim


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I have one in 22-250. I am very happy with mine, except for the flimsy stock. I haven't even bedded the action, as I plan on buying a SSS stock for it. It will still shoot well under .3" groups @ 100 when I do my job, with 52gr Sierras over Varget. It could probably do better, but I haven't been up to the task lately.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good article and review on the Savage Model 12 in the July '06 Field & Stream.

Here are a few quotes from the article-

- "On the average, with ammo it liked, the Model 12 would always shoot less than half an inch. With the handload it liked most, it averaged .416 and the smallest groups hovered down around the .300 mark. That's five bullets in one hole that can easily be covered by a dime."

- "The Model 12 that Savage sent me does have a flaw: Its ejector is anemic. Out of a box of 20 shells, it will actually eject anywhere from two to six, and you have to fish the others out by hand. My attitude is, who cares? If I owned the rifle, I'd have the ejector deactivated anyway."


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I own two one in 204 and another in 22 250 they both shoot better then me they are a great rifle as far as I see it you cannot go wrong.


----------

